# Knpv ph2



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello, its pam oliver. Im looking to breed my 5 yr old knpv ph2 male malinois. I have his original pedigree ( FCI) he is also AKC and ACA registered. I have all of his score sheets and certificates. If anyone is interested in my stud dog please let me know.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

any requirements 


pamela oliver said:


> Hello, its pam oliver. Im looking to breed my 5 yr old knpv ph2 male malinois. I have his original pedigree ( FCI) he is also AKC and ACA registered. I have all of his score sheets and certificates. If anyone is interested in my stud dog please let me know.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

please let us know what his lines are.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Pedigree?
What qualities make him worthy as a stud dog? 
Has he produced anything noteworthy? 
Just three of many questions you will need answers to before people will consider the dog.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Video of him working and BRN# would get the ball rolling.
A scan of his PH2 certificate would also help.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

ball and hunt drives ? is he a prey freak, is more of a civil dog? lineage? hips / elbows and spine? brucelerosis negative? How long have you had him to determine if hes a dog worth studding out? just some of the things of many I feel are pertinent to make up a stud.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Pedigree?
> What qualities make him worthy as a stud dog?
> Has he produced anything noteworthy?
> Just three of many questions you will need answers to before people will consider the dog.


 Bob that's being picky!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Could be wrong with with all the talk of studs lately, I smell something fishy about this post...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I knew a guy who once wanted to be a stud, so we tied him to a snow tire. FYI


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

pamela oliver said:


> Hello, its pam oliver. Im looking to breed my 5 yr old knpv ph2 male malinois. I have his original pedigree ( FCI) he is also AKC and ACA registered. I have all of his score sheets and certificates. If anyone is interested in my stud dog please let me know.





Mike Scheiber said:


> any requirements


This is a great opportunity for "Willy The Dog Man" or any back yard breeders, PPD types to put some credibility in there lines.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This is a great opportunity for "Willy The Dog Man" or any back yard breeders, PPD types to put some credibility in there lines.


why does it have to be willy


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What's credibility? I pay by cash...


----------



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

Drew Peirce said:


> Video of him working and BRN# would get the ball rolling.
> A scan of his PH2 certificate would also help.


Im not that good with computers, i will get someone to put some pics and videos on for me as soon as possible. I train every saturday in broward county if your ever in the area


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

pamela oliver said:


> Im not that good with computers, i will get someone to put some pics and videos on for me as soon as possible. I train every saturday in broward county if your ever in the area


What are his bloodlines?


----------



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> ball and hunt drives ? is he a prey freak, is more of a civil dog? lineage? hips / elbows and spine? brucelerosis negative? How long have you had him to determine if hes a dog worth studding out? just some of the things of many I feel are pertinent to make up a stud.


He has excellent ball drive. more civil in his bitework (from knpv) but also has prey drive. I have owned him for over 2 yrs. His hips are good. you can look up his lineage by googling his full name.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

pamela oliver said:


> He has excellent ball drive. more civil in his bitework (from knpv) but also has prey drive. I have owned him for over 2 yrs. His hips are good. you can look up his lineage by googling his full name.


lol...Like I said...fishy....but I am pretty bored lately...so I'll play along....

WHAT IS HIS FULL NAME????? lol


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

pamela oliver said:


> you can look up his lineage by googling his full name.


OK, I'll ask...............what is his name????


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I was wondering if someone was going to comment on that. What is the purpose behind offering up a PH2 stud while being so (deliberately?) vague when specific questions are asked about the dog? I'm starting to get crabby, I better stop posting now  Gee, and I made it all of 10 posts before it happened this time.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mike here is the email she just sent me on the dog and his name.

*KNPV PH2* 
Hello, If you would like to see my dogs lineage the easiest way would be to google his full name: Gus Van Vago Steijn. If you need any more info let me know. Thank you for your interest:razz:

Here is a link I just googled on her dog 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/504005.html


----------



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

I sent private messages of his full name to those that were interested.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Never mind I know that dog would never come from a place like Tony's.


----------



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Mike here is the email she just sent me on the dog and his name.
> 
> *KNPV PH2*
> Hello, If you would like to see my dogs lineage the easiest way would be to google his full name: Gus Van Vago Steijn. If you need any more info let me know. Thank you for your interest:razz:
> ...


Thanks for leaving it private


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

BRN # 10655. There are some nice FCI dogs in those lines. Many of the dogs in the pedigree are from Bert Kikkert's kennel. I have seen some of these dogs in person. I even shared a bed with Kely van Fort Oranje for 2 weeks in Holland. The Vroomshoeve Malinois are pretty nice.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

pamela oliver said:


> Thanks for leaving it private


No problem didn't know that dogs were secret info, figured I was lending a helping hand my bad.oops


----------



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Never mind I know that dog would never come from a place like Tony's.


he didnt come from tonys. I train with tony!


----------



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> No problem didn't know that dogs were secret info, figured I was lending a helping hand my bad.oops


I just wanted to give the info.to the people i thought were really interested. im sorry. im new to this forum stuff. its just so hard to find female malinois around and thought maybe a forum might help me to breed my dog. He really is a great dog and i want a pup from him myself


----------



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> BRN # 10655. There are some nice FCI dogs in those lines. Many of the dogs in the pedigree are from Bert Kikkert's kennel. I have seen some of these dogs in person. I even shared a bed with Kely van Fort Oranje for 2 weeks in Holland. The Vroomshoeve Malinois are pretty nice.


Thank you, its very hard to find female malinois around. I thought this forum might help. just wondering, were you the kennel that had a knpv seminar last year?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

pamela oliver said:


> I just wanted to give the info.to the people i thought were really interested. im sorry. im new to this forum stuff. its just so hard to find female malinois around and thought maybe a forum might help me to breed my dog. He really is a great dog and i want a pup from him myself


 I just sold a FCI female to a guy who lives in Florida. One of the nicest FCI females I have seen. She is also a Vroomshoeve female. That may be something he is interested in. I will let him know about your dog.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

pamela oliver said:


> I just wanted to give the info.to the people i thought were really interested. im sorry. im new to this forum stuff. its just so hard to find female malinois around and thought maybe a forum might help me to breed my dog. He really is a great dog and i want a pup from him myself


Sorry just was trying to give you a helping hand, I meant no problems Pamela. Was trying to get info because Tony as well as Mike have probally the best dogs to buy from with reputations that precede themselves in only good ways. I asked if it was Tony's dog because of where you live. I will actually be in boca and delray as well as miami next weekend. If I find extra time maybe I will hit you up and see this dog.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's an interesting coincidence (Mike's post). Pamela, I hope you find something that works out for you


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Never mind I know that dog would never come from a place like Tony's.


Not meant to be in a bad way of the dog, like Mike said nice lines but not lines that I have seen from Tony's.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ok...like I said..could be wrong....it has happened before..

maybe this isn't fishy....


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

where do you train in broward county what city and with who?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby, I don't want to speak for Pamela but she offered to me a very good explanation via PM for why that was. Being new to the forum she didn't know the forum rules relating to stud posts and wasn't sure how much information she was permitted to share about him. 

I suppose for most things there's usually a logical explanation for why things appear to be one way vs another. This is a good forum, I think she'll be able to find what she needs through the members here.

Again Pamela, welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Joby, I don't want to speak for Pamela but she offered to me a very good explanation via PM for why that was. Being new to the forum she didn't know the forum rules relating to stud posts and wasn't sure how much information she was permitted to share about him.
> 
> I suppose for most things there's usually a logical explanation for why things appear to be one way vs another. This is a good forum, I think she'll be able to find what she needs through the members here.
> 
> Again Pamela, welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy it.


I said I could be wrong, it has happened...LOL Seemed real fishy for someone trying to gain interest in her dog ...that's all....

I am sorry for being skeptical Pamela...Welcome...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Joby, I don't want to speak for Pamela but she offered to me a very good explanation via PM for why that was. Being new to the forum she didn't know the forum rules relating to stud posts and wasn't sure how much information she was permitted to share about him.
> 
> I suppose for most things there's usually a logical explanation for why things appear to be one way vs another. This is a good forum, I think she'll be able to find what she needs through the members here.
> 
> Again Pamela, welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy it.


She seems goofy to me her third post she offers her said to be KNVP II no name Dutch dog for stud cause she wants a puppy from him. Then she says there are no female Mali's around in Florida huh!!!? If you have a great dog wouldn't people come a calling to use your dog. But then again maybe she will find someone here who thinks they have a nice bitch that should have puppies.


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Then she says there are no female Mali's around in Florida huh!!!?


I'm sure you're astute enough to understand the difference between females being around & females worth breeding to.
When I planning my litter, there was a point when I realized there were few males in the US that I was truly interested in as a stud.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

John Haudenshield said:


> I'm sure you're astute enough to understand the difference between females being around & females worth breeding to.
> When I planning my litter, there was a point when I realized there were few males in the US that I was truly interested in as a stud.


You could be rite I sort of thought Florida is the Mali capital of America.
Any way still a goofy way to go about making puppies.


----------



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> I just sold a FCI female to a guy who lives in Florida. One of the nicest FCI females I have seen. She is also a Vroomshoeve female. That may be something he is interested in. I will let him know about your dog.


Thank you that would be great. i appreciate the help.


----------



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Not meant to be in a bad way of the dog, like Mike said nice lines but not lines that I have seen from Tony's.


lol... may have to agree on that one! I have a crazy female mal from tony.


----------



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Joby, I don't want to speak for Pamela but she offered to me a very good explanation via PM for why that was. Being new to the forum she didn't know the forum rules relating to stud posts and wasn't sure how much information she was permitted to share about him.
> 
> I suppose for most things there's usually a logical explanation for why things appear to be one way vs another. This is a good forum, I think she'll be able to find what she needs through the members here.
> 
> Again Pamela, welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy it.


thank you for welcoming me to the forum. I think im starting to figure it out a little.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I got like 43 bucks saved up. Will that get me a pup??


----------



## pamela oliver (Feb 14, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I got like 43 bucks saved up. Will that get me a pup??


dont know you will have to ask people that are selling pups or maybe go to the pound and get one


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So the pups at the pound will be just as good ??


----------

